# Question on WSC Q.4



## CJW (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been memorising the WSC, and what a great blessing it has been!

One answer puzzles me though (I'm using the Banner of Truth Trust edition with scripture proofs)

Q4. What is God?
A. God is a Spirit, infinite, eternal, and unchangeable, in his being, wisdom, power, holiness, justice, goodness, and truth.

My question is concerning the phrase "in his being." Does that clause modify what goes before? That God is a Spirit etc. in his being? Or does it modify the attributes which follow, that in his being he contains all of them? Or is it a stand alone clause, in which case I don't understand exactly what it means.

The proof text for that clause is Exodus 3:14.

Thank you for any insight!


----------



## KMK (Feb 10, 2013)

There are two groups of words in the answer. 'Spirit', 'infinite', and 'eternal' apply to what is called the incommunicable attributes of God. These attributes are reserved for God alone and cannot in any way, shape, or form be found in man. 'Being', 'Wisdom', 'Power', 'Holiness', 'Justice', 'Goodness', and 'Truth' are communicable attributes of God and can be found to a certain degree in His creatures.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 10, 2013)

CJ,

I think Fisher's exposition will be most helpful for you on this point.

Fisher's Question 4


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 10, 2013)

CJW said:


> Q4. What is God?
> A. God is a Spirit, infinite, eternal, and unchangeable, in his being, wisdom, power, holiness, justice, goodness, and truth.
> 
> My question is concerning the phrase "in his being." Does that clause modify what goes before? That God is a Spirit etc. in his being? Or does it modify the attributes which follow, that in his being he contains all of them? Or is it a stand alone clause, in which case I don't understand exactly what it means.
> ...



God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his being.
God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his wisdom.
God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his power.
God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his holiness.
God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his justice.
God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his goodness.
God is ... infinite, eternal, and unchangeable in his truth.

This is not an exhaustive list.


----------



## CJW (Feb 10, 2013)

Why yes, of course! /lightbulbs Thank you all so much! Funny how my stressing about where that clause fit made me really miss the entire point of the answer!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 10, 2013)

Contra_Mundum said:


> CJW said:
> 
> 
> > Q4. What is God?
> ...



In addition to Rev. Buchanan's excellent answer, please see Sinclair Ferguson's lecture on the _Simplicity of God_

Message 12, The Lord Our God, The Lord is One: The Simplicity of God from A Portrait of God: 2004 National Conference Conference by Various Teachers from Ligonier Ministries


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 11, 2013)

You may find Mr. Williamson's guide to the Shorter Catechism very helpful:

CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER SHORTER CATECHISM 2ND EDITION IN ONE V


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 11, 2013)

> Q4. What is God?
> A. God is a Spirit, infinite, eternal, and unchangeable, in his being, wisdom, power, holiness, justice, goodness, and truth.



It is sometimes asked where is God's love in this answer. It is subsumed in His "goodness".


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 11, 2013)

It's the confession's way of affirming divine simplicity without spending a lot of time on it.


----------

